# Spencer Jacks group order?



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. Im interested to see how many people would be interested in a Spencer Jacks group order. I've told myself no more fish but I can't resist. They have a few fish I would really like so I'm thinking of giving in to the temptation.

Anyone else interested? Let me know.

Cheers
Justin

http://www.cichlaholic.com/pdf/September 2.pdf


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I may be in. I'll check out the list. My tanks are bursting at the seams right now. May have to list some stuff to make room......


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Plumberboy said:


> I may be in. I'll check out the list. My tanks are bursting at the seams right now. May have to list some stuff to make room......


You filled all those tanks already 

I still have your Ice cream buckets. Im holding them as ransom. You get them back once you sell me a Red dragon or something else cool. Haha


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

When do you plan to order? I was planning on ordering too but I don't mind jumping to your order.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

King-eL said:


> When do you plan to order? I was planning on ordering too but I don't mind jumping to your order.


No specific date as of yet. Seeing how many are interested. I want to qualify for free shipping. Im waiting to hear back from another member who has ordered from him before.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I find it very difficult to let go of fish, and my buckets!! But if thats what it takes to get my buckets back........


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

A+ my friends I'd order more in a heart beat top notch quality and service. Just a poor White boy with one tank so no space or cash. Lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Aw man! He doesn't have any Chewere or Msobo =( I was hoping to pick some more up of those guys. I don't think I have space for anything else unfortunately although I'm pretty tempted to get some cyprichromis.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Steve you have 3 African tanks. There is always room


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I was hoping that a member or two from the okanagan would jump in so we could brainstorm a pickup arranegement - maybe save time and money (more time than money!). I wish he had some trophs I wanted as it would make for a much bigger order - and justify a trip to the coast. Otherwise, I am not sure I can justify the drive down for a dozen williamsi...even though they are on my bucket list.

Michael
PS - maybe this will bring out the central BC members?!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Snugpuppies said:


> I was hoping that a member or two from the okanagan would jump in so we could brainstorm a pickup arranegement - maybe save time and money (more time than money!). I wish he had some trophs I wanted as it would make for a much bigger order - and justify a trip to the coast. Otherwise, I am not sure I can justify the drive down for a dozen williamsi...even though they are on my bucket list.
> 
> Michael
> PS - maybe this will bring out the central BC members?!


The African bucket list.  We all have 1. Maybe he will get some more fish in. Im not in a huge rush for this order so you have time to gather the troops.


----------

